# HO scale speed



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

In a time vs distance test of a passenger train FA+B both powered and 4 85ft cars, I came up with an average scale speed of 145 mph at wide open throttle. This seems a little high. I double checked the math. 31.75 feet actual centerline track length in 13 seconds. Is this normal?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Your math looks good. Many of our model trains run way faster than scale speeds so 145mph scale sounds right.
Exactly which loco (make & model) is this?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I re-ran the test with a 5 lap average and it still came out to 145. They are new old stock Athern F7A & B units blue box. (3201 & 3202 part numbers)


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

*4-8-4*

By contrast my Bachmann 4-8-4 with tender only goes 111 scale mph. This seems more realistic.


----------

